# Anybody had success with Lamictal?



## mezona (Sep 4, 2015)

Please share.


----------



## Aly (Jun 13, 2016)

It doesn't help my anxiety or DP/DR, but it significantly helps my depression. Everyone is different though.


----------



## REB (Aug 2, 2016)

Mezona.

As you know, i'm also a blank minder. I started Lamictal a few months ago and i have now reached the max dose of 300mg and i can tell you that the are results are somewhat encouraging.

The feeling of unrealness hasn't changed, nor has the debilitating cognitive impairment. Writing down these few sentences has already taken me close to two hourse with frequent breaks.

So there's that..

But basically, the Lamictal has given me back some of my drive, some of my feels. I'm more assertive. It's marginal, but still noticable. Instead of spending 14 hours in bed per day i'm now down to 13h. It's that kind of improvement, which is way more than i ever dared dream of. I think just feeling better is important or at least beneficial in overcoming DP.

I'm improving at the speed of geology.

I'm gonna ask my doc to increase the dose to 400mg and maybe even 500mg over time in combination with other pharmaceuticals.

I absolutely think you should give it a try

I'm also stacking Lamictal with mega doses of Liposomal vitamin C, R-Alpha Lipoic Acid, L-Carnatine, Glutathione, ZMA, Fish oil, CoQ10, Yohimbine, and B-12.

Lastly, i'm planning on incorperating a hardcore training and diet regimen in my Jihad against DP/DR/BM. If that doesn't work. GG.


----------



## Queen Frick (Jun 17, 2014)

My doctor started me off on a low dose and I never really noticed how much it helped until I stopped taking it and had the worst DPDR. Now I have a higher dose and feel great with it.


----------



## mezona (Sep 4, 2015)

Thank you all for your answers.

REB...I am glad to hear that. I am only on 25 mgs so far. So it did nothing for your blank mind? That and anxiety are my most debilitating symptoms. And cognitive impairment. And memory. Ufff.

I so want to get better... But it's been so long though


----------



## thy (Oct 7, 2015)

Mezona, http://www.dpselfhelp.com/forum/index.php?/topic/53497-lamotrigine/


----------



## TDX (Jul 12, 2014)

On this forum the success rate seems to be between 25 to 35%, so in my opinion it's definitely worth a short. Unfortunately I did not benefit from it.


----------



## REB (Aug 2, 2016)

Mezona.

How did the blank-mindedness start for you? Was it gradual? Sudden? Were you DP'd before it hit?

I can tell you how it started for me. I experienced sporadic ,short episodes of depersonalization throughout my childhood. It got chronic after an intense 14 days of existensial panic.

My brain kinda shut off some circuits to protect me from these intrusive thoughts. I was 14 at the time. I'm now 26.

I remained depersonalized, numb and detached from myself and my surroundings up until march of this year where it all took a radical turn for the worse.

i contracted some form of gastrointestinal infection. Being the neurotic hypochondriac i am/was, i obviously started freaking out about this. I was absolutely convinced i was dying.

And of course my body responded to this by shutting down further circuits and functions. This lead my down another path of connecting prior drug use to my cognitive decline.

But.. It is now, to me, patently obvious how this works. We (the blank minders) simply have a reduced ability (or complete lack thereof) to visualize or process the world around us because that part of our brain (our consciousness) is shut down or greatly comprimized due to some form of demented biological defense system. We're not present. We're turned off.

I like this anology : A video camera works by analyzing and capturing the visual and auditory information it receives then sending this information off to the memory card.

Now, if the video camera never registered the audiovisual information in the first place there would be nothing send to the memory card, would it? Or if the signal was weak and muddled the

memory card (our brain) would receive the information accordingly. Poorly.

That pretty much sums up my experience of whatever the fuck this is.

I don't remember things that happened during the day or 2 minutes ago because i never registered it in the first place. It wasn't processed. Because that part of my/our brain is shut down.
It's not that i don't remember it, per se, but it just never reached my brain. If it had reached my brain i would have remembered it. It just never never did.

Mezona. I think you should stack up on whatever pharmaceuticals you can get a hold of because there's little to suggest that this would go away on its own.
This is quite a new symptom to you from what i've gathered and because of this i think you stand a good chance of overcoming it. Same goes for me. It seems as though the Lamictal has given me that little push i needed to wage Jihad on this devastating symptom/disease. I will move heaven and earth and everything in between to rid my body of this plague.
And i think you should do the same!

I guess this is starting to get repetative, but another way of explaining the sympoms i've described above is that my mind seems to be on standby. And whatever goes on around me is bypassed through my brain and into the appropriate organs/bodily functions. I can't tell you how many times i've observed my body reacting to anxiety i'm not feeling.
My body drenched in sweat and my face red a tomato. Or when my grandfather died some weeks back. I cried for hours, but i couldn't visualize him, remember anything we did or why this was effecting me. I guess this is more of a common DP symptom, but greatly amplified in the blank minders.


----------

